# [Wet Thumb Forum]-New Orleans Plant groups?



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

Does anyone know of any Louisiana aquatic plant groups or any tropical fish groups? I have looked online and found a betta group but the site was down. I asked around at lfs but they didnt know. If there are not any I am interested in starting one if other people around Louisiana would like to.


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

Does anyone know of any Louisiana aquatic plant groups or any tropical fish groups? I have looked online and found a betta group but the site was down. I asked around at lfs but they didnt know. If there are not any I am interested in starting one if other people around Louisiana would like to.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

You can come to Mass achussetts and become my 3rd member









Also, bump for you







You should come to the APC thursday night, 10pm EST, there will be a chat about Plant Clubs, starting them and the like. Shoul dbe very informative. It is hosted by Jeff Kroop from the SFAPS.


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

I just got back in town from my escape from "Ivan".


----------

